# **** Got Smoke ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Were still get'in smoke from the northern CO./Wyo. fires--- Milled a bunch of Aspen today anyway.

Ya can see the smoke hang'in low and in the trees in the top part of the pic--- snows are come'in--- we'll have clear skies someday.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just cleared up here a week ago from the fires south, 3 weeks of 300 yds. of visibility.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We had smoke for a few days from the California fires. It wasn’t to heavy at all but it was enough to make the wife’s asthma act up more than normal.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have seen the sunrises and sunsets recently with very striking colors. Then I learned that it has been the result of the California fires and the resulting smoke traveling around the world.

Like the Bronco and wood mill. Lots of slab wood available for firewood from mills around here. Sure is cool to watch them in action. It's a man thing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

we've had smoke for around a month now. somedays real thick some days not so bad and a few clear days here and there. sure glad winter is a comin


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That will help some with winter coming on but, the fires are in an area that does not have early winters. I think.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We have good days and bad here too kiyote--- some days its been down to 5 or 600 yards. Lightened up a bit today so I mill some ponderosa blue stain for a cabinet shop down in the desert --- I need another me so I can catch up on get'in the rest of my winter firewood in.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

catcapper said:


> Were still get'in smoke from the northern CO./Wyo. fires--- Milled a bunch of Aspen today anyway.
> 
> Ya can see the smoke hang'in low and in the trees in the top part of the pic--- snows are come'in--- we'll have clear skies someday.lol.


evhave even experienced hazy skies her in Oklahoma from all the western fires. Is that Bronco for sale?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What I say when someone asks if something's for sale and doesn't have a "for sale" sign attached: It could be.

Your move, Murph. But, don't be surprised if you don't find a motivated seller. Better check your pockets first.

That blue stained wood is beautiful. Never found any of it around these parts.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Think I'll be keep'in it Murph--- it matches my other company truck (pic) when I was build'in custom homes in my younger days.

I'd think you'd have some BS your way Glenn in some of your stand'in dead fir trees.

Gonna be pull'in out for the timber patch in a couple hours for a load of firewood--- if I remember the camera, I'll get a few pic of the aspen color this time of year.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Aspen aren't full bloom yet--- Got a pic of some in the thick timber I'm cut'in in (lots of elk in that stuff) and a pic of the mountain (Crestone Peak with smoke) on the away out.

A coyote came out of the trees a lunchtime-- stood there and stared at me a few minutes--- then turned and left the way he came. Hmmm-- must have smelled my spam samitch.lol.--- he'll get more than a sandwich in about a month when hes prime.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Smoke finally cleared of around here. Kinda nice to see the sunshine instead of an orange ball in the sky. Other problem has been the wind. Been blowing 30 to 50 mph for the last week.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

starting to get thick again here but visibility is still half mile or so


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

catcapper said:


> Think I'll be keep'in it Murph--- it matches my other company truck (pic) when I was build'in custom homes in my younger days.
> 
> I'd think you'd have some BS your way Glenn in some of your stand'in dead fir trees.
> 
> Gonna be pull'in out for the timber patch in a couple hours for a load of firewood--- if I remember the camera, I'll get a few pic of the aspen color this time of year.


 Not to get off topic but that's a great looking pair of vehicles. What's complementing that hood scoop on the Bronco? A custom big block? I still regret selling this one when I went to college

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just get one of the new ones, Murph. I used a couple of the 1st generation Broncos (not like yours) for snow plowing and they were very nimble and the small block 289 and 302 had plenty of power. Some components like clutch weren't tough enough for severe duty, though. Don't know a dang thing about the new ones.

"I'd think you'd have some BS your way Glenn in some of your stand'in dead fir trees."...Cat

After you mentioned that, Cat, I've found some blue stain on some white pine I'm cutting now. Seems to burn just fine.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

some fun facts .lol

Blue Stain - Forest Products Laboratory

https://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/techline/blue-stain.pdf


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Learned something with that, Kiyote. Thanks. Gonna keep my eyes open but tyically don't cut the softwoods and never for lumber.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that I know what to look for, I've been finding a fair amount of blue stain in some white pine. Might have to slice some into useable boards for a shelf or two with the live edges.

The pic shows the stain along the outer edges.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

To bad were so far apart Glenn--- I'd trade ya some BS for some of your Flame'in Box Elder--- this stuff would make ya some fairly good look'in shelves--- just milled it yesterday.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh well.

I may make a small table out of some of the BS I have.

Interesting how the stain only penetrates a few inches and how it stops precisely at the same growth ring across the entire diameter when looking at a cross section. It amazes me how this happens. Of course, when ripped, it runs the entire length of the board.

Geez. Just had a flashback to the 5th grade. On the grounds of our elementary school, large oak trees were felled. My teacher gathered some of the cut up sections, which were 2 to 3 ft. diameter and rolled them into the classroom's back room. There, the ol' boy would have me sanding the wood surfaces day after day with his belt sander, while the other kids did the book learnin'. Yeah. Child labor.

I never saw the finished product, which was meant for some type of table, but I did learn early on never to let that book learnin' to interfere with my education.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Books have their place, sometimes it's as a place to set your coffee or hold down the edge of a blueprint.
It's hard to beat hands on education.


----------

